# Welche Trialrahmen sind gut??



## Giuliano (12. Oktober 2001)

hi leutz...

wollt ma gern wissen mit welchem trialrahmen ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt???
ich bin im moment noch am überlegen ob ich den dual faces spike extreme holen soll!!??

ich wollt nich ganz soviel ausgeben (nich mehr als 800 DM)...

habt ihr nochn paar andre vorschläge denn solangsam weiß ich nich ob das ding optimal ist??!!


----------



## Giuliano (12. Oktober 2001)

anmerkung!!!

da ich KEINE federgabel will sollte es auch unbedingt ein frame sein der keine federgabelgeometrie hat da sonst der Lenkwinkel zu flach und das Tretlager zu hoch ausfallen würde...THX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (12. Oktober 2001)

also......

Reinrassige Trialrahmen wie Crescent, Monty, Megamo, Hoffmann, Devil, etc. kosten alle zwischen 1000 und 1500 Schleifen. Wenn du nich mehr als 800 Schleifen ausgeben willst, wird es schwer einen guten Trialrahmen zu finden. Natürlich gibt es auch Rahmen die keine richtige Trialgeometrie haben, sondern einfach nur ne kleine Rahmengröße haben oder eher für Dual, fun, Dirt etc. gebaut sind. Die kann man natürlich auch zum Trialen nehmen. Aber die sin dann meistens schwerer und von der Geometrie her nich so auf Trial ausgelegt. Den Unterschied zwischen nem kleinen Dual Rahmen und nem "echten" Trialrahmen" das merkt man schon sehr! Ein Trialrahmen fährt sich natürlich viel besser. Ich denk mal den einzigen wirklich günstigen Trialrahmen den ich kenn ist der von ECHO. den bekommst du für unter 500 Schleifen bei der unten angebenen Adresse.  ECHO is ne Firma aus China - Hongkong. Frag mal bei B & W Trading Co. ([email protected]) nach. Der is echt sehr günstig und is komplett auf Trial ausgelegt. Auf www.thetrialsinshop.com gibt es ein paar Bilder von dem Rahmen. 

Chris


----------



## Giuliano (12. Oktober 2001)

vielen dank erstma für die ausführliche antwort!!!

tja das is ja nun eine schwierige angelegenheit nen guten rahmen zu finden!!!

zu diesem hier http://www.dual-faces.de/Spike/spike.html hast du nichts gesagt, is der denn gut zum trialen oder sollte man lieber was andres suchen??


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Oktober 2001)

naja ,also sowie des auf dem Foto aussieht is der Rahmen super massiv gebaut, der wird nich grad leicht sein. so 2,5 Kilo bestimmt. Ausserdem ist das Oberrohr bisschen kurz würd ich mal sagen. Und die geometrie allgemein is nich für trial gemacht. Ein Trialrahmen is das natürlich nich. Eher für dual,wie der name schon sagt. Aber wie gesagt im Prinzip kann man mit fast jedem kleinen Rahmen Trial fahren. Kommt halt ganz drauf an wie ernst du das ganze betreiben willst. Wenn du damit nur Trial fahren willst, auch mal Wettkämpfe fahren willst, dann ist ein reinrassiger Trialrahmen sicher angemessener. Allein vom Gewicht und der Geometrie her. Das fährt sich einfach besser und man lernt schneller wenn das Bike "optimal" auf Trial abgestimmt ist. Wenn du allerdings nur so zum Fun mal n paar Trialtricks machen willst und das Bike sonst zum Wheelie fahren, springen, dirten etc. nutzen willst, dann ist der Dual faces Rahmen sicher besser geeignet. Ich persöhnlich bin der Meinung wenn du Trial anfangen willst dann kauf dir einen richtigen Trialrahmen und kein Dual Rahmen o.ä der ne einigermassen kleine Rahmengrösse hat. 

Chris


----------



## Giuliano (13. Oktober 2001)

tja, also ich muß sagen das man es einem auch schwer machen kann  

hat vielleicht jemand noch n paar i-net seiten wo man trial rahmen bestellen kann???


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Oktober 2001)

Geh zu oma opa und alle verwandten spar genuch geld und kauf die nen creshend ilions


der is ja einfach nur der hammer der rahmen schön leicht und total easy geometrie!!

Heute probegefahren echt goil!


----------



## Reini (15. Oktober 2001)

Hoi

Also ich denke mal ich bekomme das Geld.....

Welcher Rahmen ???

Bidde Vor und Nachteile ???
Welches ist leichter zum lernen ??
Welches bekomm ich leichter bzw wer kennt für zero einen Shop ?

Das wärs mal bis jetzt 

mfg
Reini


----------



## pagey (15. Oktober 2001)

also erstmal muss ich betonen dass ich als dirtjumper so gut wie nix über trial weiss aber es gibt auch von HITEC einen trial rahmen (angeblich auch noch von P.Kraus designed), der is ned ganz so teuer aber die geometrie ist auch nicht 100% auf trial ausgelegt, sieht so ein wenig nach kompromiss zwischen dual und trial rahmen aus !!

die profi-trialer können ja einschreiten falls ich jetzt mist verbreitet hab !!!

cu in the dirt !!


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Oktober 2001)

ohje gestern hats mein bruder auch geschafft
vor einer woche die hitec gabel und nu der rahmen
hmmm

genau an der stelle wie bei Marko

hitec würd ich nicht empfehlen!


----------



## pagey (17. Oktober 2001)

also ist HITEC doch LOWTEC !!!!! ich hoffe mein zukünftiger dh-rahmen hält mehr aus !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano (17. Oktober 2001)

@ biketrialer

ich bin jezz sehr interessiert an dem echo es1...
ich hab auch mal an die email addy gemailt die du mir gegeben hast, doch leider kennen die kein ES1 *gg

tja...ich denke mal im shop kennen die den auch nich...werd aber mal anfragen...

achso n deutschen vertrieb haben die auch nicht...

weiß vielleicht sonst noch jemand wo man den rahmen im netz bestellen kann außer aus kanada???


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Oktober 2001)

hi,
kann sein dass ich den Namen von dem Rahmen falsch angeben hab, und das mit dem ES 1 nich stimmt,sorry. einen deutschen Vertrieb gibt es nicht.  Den Echo Rahmen kannst wie gesagt entweder bei www.thetrialsinshop.com in Kanada bestellen (da zahlste so ca. 900 Schleifen incl. Gabel aber ohne Versand und Steuer, hab das glaub ich mal falsch umgerechnet als ich das irgendwo anders gepostet hab) oder bei B & W Trading Co ([email protected]) Ich hab dem Blake von der Firma mal geschrieben weil ich wissen wollte was der ECHO Trial Reifen kostet. Er hat mir dann auch das hier geschrieben: 

ECHO Frame-HB-26 US $161.00
Shipping cost : US $26.00 Surface mail
                         US $44.00 Airmail 

Blake
B & W Trading Co.

Hast du bei dem Blake nachgefragt und der hat gesagt dass sie den nich kennen oder wie? Frag noch mal nach, mir hat der Blake ja das da oben geschrieben, also müssen die den ja auch haben. 
Kannst auch mal bei [email protected] nachfragen. Oder bei www.x-street.net. schaun. Die haben auch Echo und noch n paar andere trial Rahmen.

Chris


----------



## Giuliano (17. Oktober 2001)

@ biketrialer

zitat von blake:

...and we don't have "ECHO ES1"
but  ECHO -" Hard Bone" and "911".
will u give me more information about " ECHO ES1" ?...

ich hab ihm jezz mal die seite aus kanada gemailt.ma sehn was kommt.
hast du schon mal was von blake bestellt???
wo kommen die eigentlich her?


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Oktober 2001)

ich wusst gar nich dass es verschiedene ECHo Rahmen gibt. Hätt gedacht der Es1 is der einzige, hm..naja. Ne hab noch nix bestellt. Wenn ich wieder Geld hab werd ich mir vielleicht den ECHO Trial Reifen fürs MTB da bestellen. Der Blake hat mir mal gesagt dass ich Echo Produkte direkt aus Hongkong bestellen kann. Bei diesem Bw shop.Ich hab halt dann an die eine Email adresse geschrieben, weil die Adresse von dem Online Shop nich ging. Also denk ich mal dass der aus Hongkong is. Des is alles bisschen komisch irgendwie, aber naja *g*

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Oktober 2001)

Hmmm Ghost
ich hab mir gerade mal deine Seite angesehn 
Also hast ja noch von vielem keinen Plan an deinem neuen Bike hmmm
ich möcht mir ja auch baldn neues kaufen erstmal sehn wie die geometrie vom neuen Grossman 26" Trial Rahmen wird oder ich nehmn Crescent.

So naja bei mir würdes mit den Parts so aussehn

Gabel: Kineses MTB Lite oderso is leichter alsne Fatty R und hält auch 

Felgen vorne Mavic X517; Hinten Alex DX32 gelocht

Reifen vorne IRC Mythos XC 2.1 hinten IRC El Gato 2.25

hm Speichen normal DT Comp black (2.0-1.8-2.0) vorne Alu hinten Messingnippel

Latexschläuche

Vorbau hmmm eigentlich eher egal

Lenker der neue Crescent warscheinlich aber wenn der wirklich 350-400dm kost dann wohl nich!?

Gerade is der aus Carbon circa 200gramm 74cm breit

hm griffe die auch am Monty dranne sind 

Bremsen hinten Magura HS33 mit Monty Bremsbelägen
vorne XTR V-Brake mit Avid Hebel und KoolStop Salmon Bremsbelag.

Kurbel hmm nimm keine RaceFace!!!
Zuerst sind bei mir die schrauben rausgerissen und danach hat sie sich ein wenig um die eigene achse verbogen.

Hm LX sollte reichen.

Schaltwerk Shimano 105
Ritzelkassette hmm ich habne (-fach mach aber bald ne 6 oder 7 fach draus dann habsch 12-19 hinten unbd fahr ausm 1sten ritzel zum trialen für optimalste kettenspannung.

Naben Hmm Chris King?
Hügi is auch gud abr weiß garnicht obs die noch mit Stahl Freilauf gibt !?

Hmm Sattel? Passt einer  ans Echo Dranne?

Sattelstütze wenndann 08/15 Taiwan ca. 5-6cm lang mit löchern drinne!? 

Pedale Club Roost 2d

So hmm habsch was vergessen hmmm
naja egal hoffe das gibtn paar tips deine liste zu vervolständigen
oder wenigstens zu erweitern


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Oktober 2001)

Nachmacher du @gonzo  

ich hab ja auch n Crescent, vorn x517, hinten alex gelocht, Maguras hinten, mit den orangen Monty Belägen, vorn XTR, Crescent Lenker. Der wiegt exakt 150g und is 75cm breit, Ich hab den bei dem martin gorz... für 300 Schleifen bekommen. Naben hab ich die Hügi 240 vorn und hinten. die halten saugut und sind neben den Tune die leichtesten auf dem Markt. Chris King is halt vom Freilauf her noch mal ne Nummer stabiler bzw. effizienter als die Hügi 240,aber dafür halt sau teuer! aber du musst aus stabilitätsgründen nich ne Hügi mit Stahlfreilauf nehmen. Du kannst bei www.hoffmannbikes.de eine spezielle trialkassette mit 6 Ritzeln bestellen, das is ein festes 3er, ein 2er Paket und ein einzelnes. Da passiert dem Alufreilauf nichts. keine Ahnung wie das technisch genau geht. Musst mal bei dem Lorenz Hoffmann anrufen, der erklärt dir das. Hab keine Probleme mit meinem Alufreilauf!

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano (17. Oktober 2001)

@ gonzo

thx für die tipps...
einiges werd ich davon bestimmt übernehmen...
mit der sattelstütze bin ich auch der meinung, is ja sowieso das am wenigsten beanspruchte teil am bike...
achso und n sattel geht an das echo!!!

und race face kurbeln hätt ich sowieso nicht genommen!!!

und wenn mir was neues einfällt werd ich das auf meiner HP posten!!!
also immer mal wieder reinschauen  

@ biketrialer

vielleicht sind die andren echo rahmen ja auch was...
ich hab noch geschrieben das ich einen TRIAL rahmen suche...mal sehn was kommt...
na ja und das es direkt aus hongkong kommt is wirklich n büschn komisch...gibbet denn kein laden der das auch in deutschland führt oder wenigstenz besorgen kann ??!!


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Oktober 2001)

echo is generell nich sehr bekannt. In singapore und USA fahren den ein paar, aber nich viele. In deutschland kennt den bestimmt keiner. ECHO is ja aus China Hongkong, deswegen is es vielleicht bei dem blake so billig, weil man direkt aus H. bestellt und nich aus Kanada oder so, wo der Dollar so reinhaut. Dass ein Händler den bestellen kann, das is schon möglich aber das machen die ja nur wenn sie auch mit den jeweiligen Firmen in Kontakt sind bzw. autorisierter Händler sind. Aber da die Marke ECHo in Deutschland eigentlich unbekannt ist, wird das wohl nich gehen, dass einer den bestellen kann. 
chris


----------



## Giuliano (17. Oktober 2001)

auf einer seite cool, auf der andren seite schade...

und du bist dir sicher das das ding wirklich gut is und was aushält???
bin zwar wenn ich den haben sollte noch am üben und so aber ich denke auch dabei sollte der was aushalten...


----------



## Giuliano (17. Oktober 2001)

nachtrag...

hab grad mail bekommen...

echo hardbone is der ES1!!!

und die haben nur stocks im angebot...bzw. auch nur trial parts.

tja nu bin ich am überlegen...bestellen aus übersee??!!


----------



## ChrisKing (17. Oktober 2001)

ich kann dir da weder zu raten noch abraten. Dazu weiss ich zu wenig über die Marke Echo. Die geometrie is sicher kompromisslos auf Trial ausgerichtet wie auf Bildern zu sehen is und das Gewicht is auch ganz akzeptabel. Dass ECHO sozusagen "made in China" is, lässt natürlich die üblichen Vorurteile aufkommen. Schlechte Qualität, Verarbeitung usw. aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Ich hab den noch nich gefahren und man hört und liest ja auch nich viel drüber. Geh mal auf biketrials.com und poste in das "Trials talk" Forum ( bei "general discussion") ob der ECHO zu empfehlen ist oder nicht. Oder geh auf "search" und such nach Echo posts. Da war des öfteren mal eine Umfrage, wie Echo so ist. Da hast du dann einen besseren Eindruck, weil ein paar in den USA den Rahmen fahren und da sicher mehr drüber sagen können. Vom Preis her is der wirklich saugut! Is natürlich nich so hochwertig wie ein Crescent oder Orange Rahmen, das is klar.
 Des muss gut überlegt sein mit dem Echo. Wenn der Rahmen bricht und du Garantieanspruch hast, dann is das voll umständlich mit dem hin und herschicken. Und kostet auch n bisschen was *g* --> US $26.00 Surface mail oder US $44.00 Airmail 
Ausserdem haste den Rahmen dann nich nach n paar Tagen wieder, das dauert schon ne Weile. --> Surface mail (about 45 days) oder Airmail ( about 7 days). Das hat mir der Blake geschrieben.


----------



## Giuliano (18. Oktober 2001)

hehe...

ich hab mich mal in dem forum durchgelesen und die meine alle das der echo sich sehr leicht fährt...sozusagen wie ein mod!!!
und he looks pretty sweet *gg...

na ja und VIELLEICHT könnte ein bikeladen den sogar besorgen...
das wäre natürlich perfekt!!!

ich frag da morgen nochmal an...und poste denn wieder


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2001)

dann drück ich mal die Daumen dass das was wird. Aber so billig wie direkt aus Hongkong wirst du das bei nem Händler nich bekommen. Aber ein Versuch is es wert!

Chris


----------



## Reini (21. Oktober 2001)

Kennst jemand ne Pätsch wo man das Zero per Nachnahme kaufen kann

Mein Vater hat was gegen Kreditkarten ...

mfg
Reini


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Oktober 2001)

Hm Was halted ihr denn eigentlich vom Devil Bug Trial Air ?

www.devil-mtb.de ?


Ronny


----------



## Bibabutzemann (21. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

Ich bin ziemlich an dem Vario Tibo EL Rahmen interessiert. Hat jemand mit dem Ding mal irgendwelche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (21. Oktober 2001)

Vom Gewicht und der Geometrie her ein saugeiler Trialrahmen. Hab erst einen mit dem Rahmen fahren gesehen. 


Chris


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Oktober 2001)

Den Rahmen fährt der Marc Vinco, Trial Weltmeister von 99 glaub ich. Den fährt so gut wie keiner. Hab erst zwei Leute damit fahren sehn. Den Marc Vinco wie gesagt und son kleinen ********r auf nem Wettkampf. Der Rahmen "sah ziemlich lang aus" soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe bzw hatte nen langen Radstand das Bike. Hat Vorteile aber auch Nachteile..Sieht allerdings nich schlecht aus von der Geometrie her. Ich weiss nicht ob es mittlerweile einen neuen Vario Rahmen gibt. Weisst du ne internet adresse biba... , wo es ein paar Bilder zu dem Rahmen gibt?


chris


----------



## ChrisKing (21. Oktober 2001)

das Wort mit den Sternchen is gleichbedeutend mit einem "in die Hosen-Macher"  also nix obszönes wie Fi...r oder so. Bin ja ein braver Junge  

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Oktober 2001)

www.vario-bikes.com

stimmt ich fand den rahmen auch ziehmlich lang wenn man sich die spec's anguckt
aber bei ca 195cm körpergröße wird das schon eghn zur not gibs ja 2 längen!

Mfg
Ronny


----------



## Rote-Locke (23. Oktober 2001)

ich wollte die Herren Überseebesteller mal vorwarnen, da kommt noch mal Zoll obendrauf. Ich hatte das vor kurzem mit einer Kamera aus USA die hat inkl. Versand 2000 DM gekostet und ich musste noch 500 DM Zoll dazu bezahlen mit denen ich nicht gerechnet habe. 

Nur so als Info!

So denn!


----------



## Giuliano (23. Oktober 2001)

cool bleiben @ rote locke


----------



## Richi (25. Oktober 2001)

Liebe Leute!

Vom trial hab ich nicht so viel Ahnung, der Martin Gordzielik dafür umso mehr.
Mit ihm hab ich einen 26" Rahmen entwickelt, den ihr bei Generator-Radsport in Dresden/Leipzig bestellen könnt.

0351/8113583

Ein Bild ist auf meiner Seite:

http://home.t-online.de/home/richi.bikes/rahmen.htm

Details bitte bei Martin erfragen.

20" ist in Planung!


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Oktober 2001)

Hmmm okey was solln die Draisine kostn?


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Oktober 2001)

jo, ich wär auch an der Draisine interressiert  


chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano (26. Oktober 2001)

hi @ all...

wollt mal fragen ob nich ein rahmen von der seite...

http://www.x-street.net./products/bikes/frames/index.html

besser ist als der echo...

vielleicht der dmr oder beim echo bleiben??

thx


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. Oktober 2001)

Hm also DMR soll nich so gut sein würd ich sagen
ich war vor ca. 1 Monat in Leipzig und derjenige mit dem DMR hat nurn Tretbunnyhop gemacht und schon wars schaltauge gebrochen!

Eins kostet bei DMR 60DM !!!

der hat hm was hatter gesacht ich glaube bisher 4 stück kaputtemacht!

Mfg
Ronny


----------



## Giuliano (27. Oktober 2001)

tag..ick nochma  

also da ick nu leider dis mit dem echo vergessen kann  
muß ich mich nun nach n rahmen hier umschaun...
im shop hat mir einer den hier...
http://212.162.16.80/art_detail.jsp?&productKey=m147
angeboten...
er meinte es ist zwar mehr ein dual rahmen aber man kann trotzdem super mit dem trialen...
was meint ihr??

thx nochma


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Oktober 2001)

Hm uiiihhh naja
Meterlange Schweißnähte 

also ich weiß nicht dnek drann machst du da ne kurze Starrgabel drann kommt das Innenlager sehr tief und der Lenkwinkel evtl. zu steil.

Ich habe mit meinem Eher dualslalomrahmen n paar Probleme!
es ist schwieriger aufm Hinterradzuspringen oder besser das rad zu halten beim nach vorne springen ...

Mitnem richtigen Trial Rahmen hingegen (Crascent Illions irgendnen älteres mit viereckigem unterrohr) sprang sich dagegen wie von selbst aufm hinterrad
wien 20 zoll bike ebend

also überlegs dir!!

Dann ehen dieses Rotor des is die eigenen Rahmen von Generator Radsport
weiß allerdings keinen Preis aber bekomm ich glaube bald gemailt

Mfg
Ronny


----------

